# Iphone bug écriture sms/Whatsapp ...



## Zeuspierre (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous
J'avais un Iphone 5C et suite à la mise a une mise a jour ( fin septembre ) j'ai constaté que depuis lorsque j'écris des SMS ou des messages Whatsapp mon tactile se bloque.
le seul moyen de le récupérer est de fermer l'app via le bouton Home et essayé de recommencer.
J'ai récupéré il y a peut un Iphone SE 64 Go et j'ai donc transférer les données de mon 5C ( 8Go) donc j'ai un max de place dispo et j'ai le même problème.
J'ai essayé de faire un reset usine et d'initialiser mon Iphone comme un nouvelle appareil mobile mais j'ai le même souci j'ai aussi essayé avec une autre carte sim rien ne change.
J'ai vu sur internet des problèmes de tactile avec une barre blanche qui apparaît en haut mais ce n'est pas mon cas.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée car je commence à en avoir marre de pas pouvoir faire un sms de plus de trois mots.
^^


----------



## Zeuspierre (14 Novembre 2016)

Problème résolu 
L'organisation des contacts Exchange en dossier faisait bugger depuis la mise à jours


----------

